# CONTEMPORARY ARCHITECTURE OF CHINA (2000 - NOW) 中国当代建筑



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect: Andrew Bromberg at Aedas
Detailed design consultant: AECOM-Aedas Joint Venture
Structural engineer: AECOM, Buro Happold
M&E consultant: Meinhardt
Facade consultant: ALT
Landscape architect: EDAW
Quantity surveyor: Windell

West Kowloon Station
Hong Kong
-------------------------------------------

https://www.designboom.com/architec...loon-station-andrew-bromberg-aedas-12-20-18/， image by paul warchol


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Studio Daniel Libeskind, 

The Run Run Shaw Creative Media Centre, 
Hong Kong, China
----------------------------------------
© Gollings Photography PTY Ltd. https://mwa2013.museumsandtheweb.com/program/


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

University of Chicago Center
Hong Kong
-------------------------------------------

https://www.chicagobooth.edu/about/locations/hong-kong

















==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect，Zaha

The Jockey Club Innovation Tower
2014
HK
-------------------------
https://hashtaglegend.com/post/best-architecture-spots-hong-kong，Photo: Doublespace)


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect， Aedas

THR350 
2013
HK
--------------------
https://hashtaglegend.com/post/best-architecture-spots-hong-kong，Photo: Aedas)


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

DLN Architects Limited

18 King Wah Road
HK
-----------------------------------
https://www.indesignlive.hk/happenings/hkia-annual-awards-2017-18


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Aedas Limited

The Beacon
HK
-------------------------------------

https://www.designboom.com/architecture/aedas-beacon-hotel-tower-hong-kong-10-24-2018/，Aedas









https://www.indesignlive.hk/happenings/hkia-annual-awards-2017-18


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Parisian agency RDAI,

HERMES PRINCES BUILDING, 
HK
----------------------------------------

https://retailinasia.com/in-shops/hermes-opens-the-door-of-its-orange-box-in-hong-kong/，Hermès




















https://inhabitgroup.com/completion-of-hermes-princes-building-hk-the-orange-box/


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Rocco Design Limited / Benoy / Meinhardt /	Meinhardt

i-Square, 
2009
Hong Kong
-------------------------------
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/467530005039092795/?lp=true，Kate Munson


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

A Work of Substance

The Fleming Hotel
2017
HK
----------------------------

https://www.archdaily.com/883596/the-fleming-hotel-a-work-of-substance, Photographs Dennis Lo


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Henning Larsen Architects

French International School
2018
HK
--------------------

https://www.archdaily.com/912635/french-international-school-henning-larsen-architects, Photographs Philippe Ruault


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Herzog & de Meuron

Tai Kwun Centre for Heritage and Art
2018
HK
------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/898980/tai-kwun-centre-for-heritage-and-art-herzog-and-de-meuron, Photographs Iwan Baan


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Foster + Partners

The Murray Hotel
2017
HK
------------------------------

https://www.archdaily.com/894626/the-murray-foster-plus-partners, Photographs Nigel Young / Foster + Partners, Michael Weber


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

KPF

International Commerce Centre
HK
--------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/250681/international-commerce-centre-kpf


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

ROCCO

One Peking Road
2003
HK
---------------------
https://www.rocco.hk/?lang=en&view=projects,typology,featured-project&p=one-peking-road


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

吕元祥建筑师事务所 
Ronald Lu & Partners

英皇佐治五世学校重建项目 - 演艺大楼 
REDEVELOPMENT OF KING GEORGE V SCHOOL - PERFORMING ARTS BLOCK (PA BLOCK)
HK
--------------------------------
http://timable.com/zh-cn/event/1576927


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Camphora
HK
--------------------------------
https://slhoassociatesltd.wixsite.com/slho/architecture


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Ronald Lu & Partners

SK Yee Healthy Life Centre
2014
HK
-----------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/590542/sk-yee-healthy-life-centre-ronald-lu-and-partners


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

GMP Architects

Zhengzhou Twin Towers
2018
Zhengzhou
---------------------------------

https://www.archdaily.com/898336/zhengzhou-twin-towers-gmp-architects, Photographs ZMG China, Jianghe Zeng


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hans Hollein & Christoph Monschein

SBF Tower
2018
Shenzhen
-----------------------------

https://www.archdaily.com/899116/sbf-tower-hans-hollein-and-christoph-monschein, Photographs ONJ


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

URBANUS

CGN Headquarters Building
2015
Shenzhen
----------------------------

https://www.archdaily.com/899548/cgn-headquarters-building-urbanus, Photographs Chaoying Yang, Alex Chan, Dayong Wang


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hangzhou SSDesign

Hongyue Garden Community
2018
Jiaxing
-------------------------------------

https://www.archdaily.com/896878/hongyue-garden-community-hangzhou-ssdesign，Photographs Qiu Ripei-AD Photography


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Leeko Studio

Rural Library
2018
Jiaxing
-------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/896972/rural-library-leeko-studio,Photographs Yong Zhang, Yikao Li


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

One Take Architects

Silver Linings Boutique Country Hotel
2018
Wuxi
-------------------------------------

https://www.archdaily.com/895434/si...country-hotel-one-take-architects，Photographs Wei Kang


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

MODULO architects

Sanya SIXX Hotel
2018
Sanya
---------------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/897943/sanya-sixx-hotel-modulo-architects,Photographs Haibo Wang


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architectural Design & Research Institute of Zhejiang University

Lin'an Sports and Culture Center
2015
Hangzhou
----------------------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/895112/li...-institute-of-zhejiang-university，Photographs Qiang Zhao


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

UNStudio

Marina Clubhouse
2018
Zhongshan
--------------------------------

https://www.archdaily.com/897882/marina-clubhouse-unstudio，Photographs Tom Roe


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

LYCS Architecture

Shanghai Baoye Center Interior
2018
SH
----------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/897383/shanghai-baoye-center-interior-lycs-architecture，Photographs Lian He, Qingshan Wu, Baoye Group, Shengliang Su


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

SU Architects，Sealand-Int, DAS Lab

Lost Villa
2017
Ningbo
-----------------------------------

https://www.archdaily.com/899525/lost-villa-star-valley-land-boutique-hotel-interior-design-das-lab


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Atelier GOM

Sixian Xiaozhu of Fengxian District
2017
SH
-------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/899216/sixian-xiaozhu-of-fengxian-district-atelier-gom, Photographs CreatAR Images, Jiajing Zhang, Wei He


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

ATAH + MADA s.p.a.m.

Yunmen Mountain All-Seasons Ski Resort
2018
Qingzhou
----------------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/898141/yunmen-montain-all-seasons-ski-resort-atah, Photographs Feng Shao


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Shanghai Hip-Pop Design Team

From Winter to Spring Clubhouse
2018
Nanjing
-----------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/899119/from-winter-to-spring-clubhouse-shanghai-hip-pop-design-team, Photographs Jing Zhang


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hill Architecture

Twin Tea House
2016
Zhuantang
---------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/898929/twin-tea-house-hill-architecture, Photographs Ryan Chiu


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

GLA

Weihai Hospital of Traditional Chinese Medicine
2018
Weihai
--------------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/898817/weihai-hospital-of-traditional-chinese-medicine-gla, Photographs Li Yao


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

daylab studio

ITAFE Coffee & Drinking Store
2017
Yiwu
--------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/900271/itafe-coffee-and-drinking-store-daylab-studio, Photographs Peter Dixie


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

TJAD

Fine Arts Building of AHUAC
2018
Hefei
---------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/900201/fine-arts-building-of-ahuac-tjad, Photographs Qingshan Wu


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect，WATG

THE RITZ-CARLTON & JW MARRIOTT BEIJING
BJ
------------------------------

https://www.watg.com/project/ritz-carlton-jw-marriott-beijing-beijing-china/




















https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/jw...f06a7fdc0a990013;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

侨福芳草地
Parkview Green
Hotel Éclat 
Beijing
--------------------------

http://pic.luxury.sohu.com/detail-480113-1.shtml









https://www.mafengwo.cn/i/7519040.html









http://www.vogue.com.cn/invogue/brand-news/news_13216dbba25a863d.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ec...28;srpvid=e277110c04e300db;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

New World Beijing Hotel
BJ
------------------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/be...79;srpvid=f9f7141382eb0079;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Cordis, Beijing Capital Airport
BJ
------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/la...79;srpvid=f9f7141382eb0079;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Crowne Plaza Beijing Lido
BJ
---------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/cr...79;srpvid=f9f7141382eb0079;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect：曼哈德·冯·格康，施特凡·胥茨，施特凡·瑞沃勒
幕墙咨询：德国华纳工程咨询有限公司
ID：北京花旗建设有限公司，gmp

CHAO Sanlitun 
Beijing
----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ch...56;srpvid=69106e76c684033a;type=total;ucfs=1&




















http://www.sohu.com/a/249045069_100141548，gooood


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Shangri-La Kerry Hotel, Beijing
BJ
---------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sh...b08676a9319a01a5;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect, SOM...

THE RITZ-CARLTON BEIJING, FINANCIAL STREET
BJ
------------------
https://www.tablethotels.com/en/beijing-hotels/the-ritz-carlton-beijing-financial-street, Xicheng


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Courtyard by Marriott 
Tianjin
----------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/courtyard-by-marriott-tianjin-hongqiao.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Saixiang Hotel
Tianjin 
-------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/tianjin-saixiang.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Crowne Plaza 
Tianjin Binhai
-----------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/tian-jin-bin-hai-sheng-guang-huang-guan-jia-ri-jiu-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Holiday Inn 
Tianjin Xiqing 
----------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/holiday-inn-tianjin-xiqing.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Marriott Executive Apartment Tianjin Lakeview
Tianjin
---------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/marriott-executive-apartment-tianjin-lakeview.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Crowne Plaza Tianjin Meijiangnan
Tianjin
---------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/crowne-plaza-tianjin-meijiangnan.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Westin
Tianjin 
--------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/westin-tianjin.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Shangri-La Hotel 
Tianjin
----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/shangri-la-tianjin.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Renaissance Tianjin Lakeview Hotel
Tianjin
------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/renaissance-tianjin-lakeview.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Holiday Inn Tianjin Riverside
Tianjin
-------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/holiday-inn-tianjin-riverside.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Crowne Plaza 
Tianjin Jinnan
--------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/crowne-plaza-tianjin-jinnan.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hilton Guangzhou Tianhe
GZ
--------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/hi...50;srpvid=9830838ab671012e;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

InterContinental Guangzhou Exhibition Center
GZ
-----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/in...12;srpvid=f66476c518fd0006;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheraton Guangzhou Hotel
GZ
--------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sh...12;srpvid=f66476c518fd0006;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Futian Shangri-La Hotel Shenzhen
Shenzhen
----------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/fu...26;srpvid=22aa7fc857a50165;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheraton Shunde Hotel
Shunde
------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sh...36;srpvid=b26208457cf00002;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Zhuhai Charming Holiday Hotel
Zhuhai
------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/zh...36;srpvid=b26208457cf00002;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Westin Nanjing
Nanjing
------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/th...12;srpvid=f66476c518fd0006;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheraton Wenzhou Hotel 
Wenzhou
---------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sh...66;srpvid=f06a7fdc0a990013;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The East Hotel 
Hangzhou 
------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/th...71;srpvid=26c8040be12d01e6;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect, WATG...

THE RITZ-CARLTON GUANGZHOU
GZ
---------------------------

https://www.watg.com/project/ritz-carlton-guangzhou-guangzhou-china/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/th...b26208457cf00002;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

DoubleTree by Hilton Hotel Guangzhou - Science City
GZ
--------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/do...74;srpvid=a66e6d840b190371;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Le Méridien Xiaojing Bay
Huiyang
---------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/le...04db220b1352033d;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Grand Hyatt Shanghai 
SH
-------------------------
Public Domain, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=101750


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Ritz-Carlton Pudong
SH
------------------------------

https://www.xuehua.us/2019/02/21/上海五星级酒店排名，你被哪个种草了？/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/th...26;srpvid=22aa7fc857a50165;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Mercure Shanghai Royalton
SH
-----------------------
https://www.isentiawire.com/cn/pr/201512081519165298, isentiawire.com


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheraton Grand Shanghai Pudong Hotel & Residences
SH
----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sh...26;srpvid=22aa7fc857a50165;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Pudi Boutique Hotel Fuxing Park 
Shanghai
----------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/pu...47;srpvid=808fa35fc7e30029;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

NUO Hotel 
Beijing
-----------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/nu...26;srpvid=22aa7fc857a50165;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Fairmont 
Beijing 
-------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/be...12;srpvid=f66476c518fd0006;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Waldorf Astoria 
Beijing
-----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wa...12;srpvid=f66476c518fd0006;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Neal Yat Seaview Apartment Haitang Bay 
Sanya
--------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sa...11;srpvid=b4c203edfb5a0099;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Aegean Boutique Suites Resort 
Sanya
------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ae...47;srpvid=808fa35fc7e30029;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Holiday Inn 
Shaoxing
-----------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ho...47;srpvid=808fa35fc7e30029;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Ningbo Marriott Hotel
Ningbo
------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ni...13;srpvid=4c4f04e8c2240279;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

InterContinental 
Nanjing
--------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/in...13;srpvid=4c4f04e8c2240279;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Intercontinental Jinan City Center
Jinan
-------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/cr...13;srpvid=4c4f04e8c2240279;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheraton Qingdao Licang Hotel
Qingdao
-------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sh...77;srpvid=51a20bacb3af0170;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Qingdao Sheraton Huangdao Hotel
Qingdao
-----------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sh...50;srpvid=9830838ab671012e;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hyatt Regency 
Qingdao
---------------------------------------

https://www.hotelscombined.com.tw/Hotel/Hyatt_Regency_Qingdao.htm


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Shangri-La Hotel 
Dalian
--------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sh...36;srpvid=b26208457cf00002;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Shangri-La Hotel Harbin
Harbin
-----------------------

https://baike.baidu.com/pic/哈尔滨香格里拉大饭店/9506557









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sh...32;srpvid=6d6b7b4d0e690681;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Changchun Guosheng Hotel
Changchun
---------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/gu...90;srpvid=436e1d47db6902ad;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The St. Regis Sanya Yalong Bay Resort (Tranquil Beach)
Sanya
-------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/st...28;srpvid=e277110c04e300db;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Westin Shimei Bay Resort
Wanning
-------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/th...79;srpvid=f9f7141382eb0079;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect, WATG...

MGM GRAND SANYA
SANYA
-----------------

https://www.watg.com/project/mgm-grand-sanya-china/


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Pullman Guangzhou Baiyun Airport
GZ
--------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ba...16;srpvid=72397fc419100322;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Conrad Guangzhou
Guangzhou
------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/co...11;srpvid=b4c203edfb5a0099;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sofitel Sanya Leeman Resort
Sanya
-------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/so...20;srpvid=c4cea3848649000a;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Swissotel Foshan
Foshan
---------------------------------

http://m.fsdzkc.com/pd.jsp?pid=35&mid=311









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sw...20;srpvid=c4cea3848649000a;type=total;ucfs=1&









https://www.mafengwo.cn/hotel/94512.html?iMddid=13394


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

DoubleTree by Hilton Hotel Longhua
Shenzhen
-------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/do...71;srpvid=26c8040be12d01e6;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Four Seasons Hotel Tianjin 
Tianjin
----------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/four-seasons-tianjin.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Radisson 
Tianjin
-------------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/radisson-plaza-tianjin.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The St. Regis 
Tianjin
-------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/st-regis-tianjin.zh-cn.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Bulgari Hotel, 
Beijing
----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/be...20;srpvid=c4cea3848649000a;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

DoubleTree by Hilton 
Haikou Chengmai
---------------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/do...90;srpvid=436e1d47db6902ad;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

J Hotel ( Natural Hot Spring)
Sanya
------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sa...12;srpvid=06b51d20f3280036;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sofitel Guangzhou Sunrich
GZ
-----------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/so...16;srpvid=72397fc419100322;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Grand Hyatt 
Guangzhou
-------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/gr...16;srpvid=72397fc419100322;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheraton Sanya Haitang Bay Resort
Sanya
---------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sh...16;srpvid=72397fc419100322;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Atlantis Sanya
Sanya
--------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/at...91;srpvid=812e7fe9cf1d02b3;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Crowne Plaza Hotel 
Lanzhou
---------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/huang-guan-jia-ri-lan-zhou.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wanda Vista 
Lanzhou
---------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/lan-zhou-wan-da-wen-hua.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Westin 
Xi'an
----------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/th...91;srpvid=812e7fe9cf1d02b3;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

西安印力诺富特酒店 
Novotel Xian Scpg
Xian
------------------------

https://cn.tripadvisor.com/Location...17280761-Novotel_Xian_SCPG-Xi_an_Shaanxi.html









https://www.agoda.com/zh-cn/novotel...productType=-1&travellerType=1&familyMode=off


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Radisson Blu Hotel 
Kashgar
------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/searchresults.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hilton 
Urumqi 
------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/hilton-urumqi.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Xinjiang Tianyuan Hotel
Ürümqi
---------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/xin-jiang-tian-yuan-jiu-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Crowne Plaza Huangshan Taiping Lake
Huangshan
---------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/cr...50;srpvid=9830838ab671012e;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Renaissance Nanjing Olympic Centre Hotel 
Nanjing
---------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/re...44;srpvid=95551e29b3d50100;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Cachet Bouqitue 
Shaoxing
-----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/zh...90;srpvid=436e1d47db6902ad;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

InterContinental 
Wuxi 
------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wu...44;srpvid=95551e29b3d50100;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Crowne Plaza 
Suzhou
-------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/su...90;srpvid=436e1d47db6902ad;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheraton 
Jiading
---------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sh...20;srpvid=c4cea3848649000a;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Crowne Plaza Wuxi City Center
Former Wuxi Kempinski Hotel 
Wuxi
---------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wu...16;srpvid=72397fc419100322;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Jinling Riverside Hotel
Nanjing
------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ji...16;srpvid=72397fc419100322;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheraton Ningbo Hotel
Ningbo
---------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sh...20;srpvid=c4cea3848649000a;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Four Seasons Hotel Hangzhou at West Lake
Hangzhou
---------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ha...76;srpvid=51a20bacb3af0170;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Azure Qiantang, a Luxury Collection Hotel, 
Hangzhou
----------------------------------

http://www.kesheli.com/pd.jsp?id=102









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ha...812e7fe9cf1d02b3;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Renaissance Tianjin TEDA Convention Centre Hotel
Tianjin
---------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/re...76;srpvid=51a20bacb3af0170;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Conrad 
Beijing
------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/co...77;srpvid=51a20bacb3af0170;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wanda Vista 
2008 ?
Beijing
-----------------------------------

由Dennis Deng - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2314605112，CC BY-SA 2.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=37698624









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/so...72;srpvid=c21d99a81d0a0447;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Grand Metropark Yuantong Hotel 
Beijing
---------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/be...01;srpvid=fb0d99b628780503;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

East Beijing
BJ
-------------------------
https://www.expedia.com.hk/cn/Beijing-Hotels-EAST-Beijing.h5408503.Hotel-Information


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Westin Beijing Financial Street
BJ
--------------------------

https://www.mafengwo.cn/hotel/4264.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Beijing Marriott Hotel Changping
BJ
--------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/be...48;srpvid=3088a3f514e9014f;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Pullman Beijing South
BJ
------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/pu...48;srpvid=3088a3f514e9014f;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Cendre Hotel
BJ
------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ci...61;srpvid=96839deee3b8011f;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Dhawa Jinshanling
Chengde
----------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ji...66;srpvid=71d605342d290195;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Layering Courtyard Hotel Qianmen
BJ
----------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/yi...66;srpvid=71d605342d290195;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

信德京汇
Artyzen Habitat Dongzhimen 
Beijing
--------------------------

https://www.huixiaoer.com/view/hotel-86189425









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/be...66;srpvid=71d605342d290195;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Opposite House
BJ
----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/th...66;srpvid=71d605342d290195;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Raffles City 
Beijing
--------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/as...27;srpvid=30070553046902d8;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Beijing Taishan Hotel 
Beijing
------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/be...15;srpvid=db9007d7718e00a2;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wanda Realm 
Beijing 
-------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wa...15;srpvid=db9007d7718e00a2;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sunrise Kempinski Hotel 
Beijing
-----------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/su...55;srpvid=b5626d175e5b0027;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Holiday Inn Express Shangdi 
Beijing
---------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/be...91;srpvid=7b926d298c24014e;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Novotel Beijing Peace
BJ
---------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/no...19;srpvid=106a6dffd6dc00e9;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Gehua New Century Hotel 
Beijing
---------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ge...28;srpvid=fdef6fc5dd990006;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Park Plaza Beijing Science Park
BJ
---------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/pa...78;srpvid=79a3710bb6e00172;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Rosedale Hotel & Suites 
Beijing
--------------------------------

https://hotels.ctrip.com/hotel/436258.html










https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ro...78;srpvid=79a3710bb6e00172;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Guangxi Hotel
Beijing
------------------------------

https://www.agoda.com/zh-cn/beijing-guangxi-hotel/hotel/beijing-cn.html?cid=-218









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/gu...78;srpvid=0a9f729aa46f02ae;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect, BIAD

Courtyard By Marriott Beijing Northeast
2007
BJ
------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/co...91;srpvid=a2c2739b0eb5028f;type=total;ucfs=1&









https://www.jinglou8.com/bjxzl/?562.html









https://www.flyertea.com/portal.php?mod=view&aid=405375









https://bj.diandianzu.com/listing/detail-i68.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Ascott Riverside Garden 
Beijing
--------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/be...75;srpvid=f384745be9bd0235;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sunflower Hotel
Beijing
------------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/be...97;srpvid=a5267a109637037a;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Renaissance Beijing Wangfujing Hotel
2014
BJ
-------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/re...56;srpvid=b08676a9319a01a5;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect，
建筑工程施工图技术性审查咨询单位：中国建筑设计研究院有限公司
建筑/结构设计和写字楼室内设计：约翰·波特曼国际建筑设计事务所
项目管理公司： 宝维士联盛建筑工程（上海）有限公司
高层结构顾问： LE MESSURIER
高层结构深化设计顾问： 约翰∙马丁结构工程设计集团
电梯设计顾问：Lerch Bates & Associates, Inc.
幕墙设计顾问：R.A. Heintges Architects Consultants
幕墙清洗顾问：Citadel Consulting, Inc.
风洞检测顾问：RWDI
高层机电顾问：Newcomb & Boyd
高层防火顾问：Rolf Jensen & Associates, Inc.
室外园景设计顾问：Arnold Associates
室外照明设计顾问：PHA Lighting Design
技术说明顾问：SPIKER Baldwin Associates, Inc.
酒店和公寓室内设计：Remedios Siembieda Inc.
餐饮和健身中心室内设计：Super Potato Co., Ltd.
柏悦府室内设计：tonychi and associates
厨房和后勤设计顾问：Creative Kitchen Planners
机电设计：柏诚（亚洲）有限公司
幕墙施工设计与工程顾问：MEINHARDT Façade Technology
室内特别灯光顾问：Light Directions Ltd.
声学顾问：香港金宝声学环保顾问有限公司
水景园林顾问：Placemedia Landscape Architects
工料测量师：威宁谢中国有限公司
品牌与Logo设计：陈幼坚设计师事务所
平面设计：Louey / Rubino Design Group Inc.
商业顾问：Husband Retail Consulting
标识设计顾问：Corlette Design
商业平面设计：Marc&Chantel Design
音响设计顾问：声美华有限公司
宴会厅设计：BAR Studio Pty Ltd.
国内设计顾问公司与施工公司：
国内配合设计公司：中国电子工程设计院
地铁改造设计公司：北京城建设计研究院有限责任公司
监理公司：北京帕克国际工程咨询有限公司
建筑总承包：北京城建集团总公司
钢结构加工：上海冠达尔钢结构有限公司
钢结构安装：深圳建升和钢结构公司
屋顶花园酒吧配合设计：北京市建筑设计研究院

北京银泰
Park Hyatt Beijing
2008
BJ
--------------------------


国贸之夜！ by Bearsce, 於 Flickr

https://baike.baidu.com/item/北京银泰中心









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/pa...47;srpvid=808fa35fc7e30029;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Crowne Plaza 
Xiangyang
------------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/xiang-yang-mo-da-huang-guan-jia-ri-jiu-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheraton Grand Wuhan Hankou Hotel
Hankou
--------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wuhan-hankou-fanhai-sheratonhotel.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Somerset Wusheng 
Wuhan
----------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wuhan-somersetwusheng.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hilton Wuhan Riverside
Wuhan
-----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/hilton-wuhan-riverside.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Westin Wuhan Wuchang
Wuchang
-------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/westin-wuhan.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wanda Realm Wuhan
Wuhan
----------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wuhan-wandarealm.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

InterContinental 
Wuhan
----------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/intercontinental-wuhan.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Renaissance 
Wuhan
-------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wu-yi-guang-ming-mo-li-jiu-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Ramada Plaza Optics Valley Hotel 
Wuhan 
----------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ramada-plaza-optics-wuhan.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Holiday Inn Express -
Wuhan Optical Valley
-----------------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/holiday-inn-express-wuhan-optical-valley.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The QUBE
Jingzhou
---------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/jing-zhou-lu-di-bo-li-jiu-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

New World Hotel
Wuhan
------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wuhan-new-world.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Joya Hotel
Wuhan
---------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wuhan-joya.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Grand Skylight International Hotel Gongqingcheng 
Jiujiang
------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/grand-skylight-international-gongqingcheng.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Grand Plaza Hotel
Ji An
---------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ji-an-guo-ji-jiu-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wanda Realm 
Shangrao
---------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/shang-rao-mo-da-jia-hua-jiu-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Jiangxi Qianhu Hotel 
Nanchang
--------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/jiang-xi-qian-hu-ying-bin-guan.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect, SOM

Greenland
Nanchang
--------------------------------
http://www.som.com/china/projects/jiangxi_nanchang_greenland_zifeng_tower


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Grand Skylight International Hotel 
Nanchang
-----------------------------
https://www.fliggy.com/hotel/10083526?ttid=seo.000000576&seoType=origin


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sweet Valley Foso Hotel 
Chuanzhusi 
--------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sw...20;srpvid=c4cea3848649000a;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Shangri-La 
Chengdu
----------------------------


IMG_0120 by 月风, 於 Flickr


IMG_0121 by 月风, 於 Flickr


Chengdu Sunset by 乐让菲力, 於 Flickr



KAZAN RESIDENT said:


>


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The St. Regis Chengdu
Chengdu
-----------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ch...50;srpvid=9830838ab671012e;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Renaissance Chengdu Hotel
Chengdu
--------------------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/re...06;srpvid=fdef9cd90b7400ff;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Crowne Plaza Chengdu Panda Garden
Chengdu
-------------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/cr...71;srpvid=26c8040be12d01e6;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Crowne Plaza Chengdu West
Chengdu
-------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/cr...32;srpvid=6d6b7b4d0e690681;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

InterContinental Century City Chengdu
Chengdu
-----------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/in...47;srpvid=808fa35fc7e30029;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wanhui Center 
Chongqing
--------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/no...26;srpvid=22aa7fc857a50165;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Chongqing Marriott Hotel
Chongqing
---------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ch...47;srpvid=808fa35fc7e30029;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Four Points by Sheraton 
Bijie
------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/bi...20;srpvid=c4cea3848649000a;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sofitel Kunming
Kunming
---------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/so...66;srpvid=f06a7fdc0a990013;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hotel Indigo Dali Erhai
Dali
---------------------

http://www.sohu.com/a/240914509_111082，潘潘三条子




















http://dujia.lvmama.com/freetour/1663545









https://www.mafengwo.cn/hotel/15738501.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/in...50;srpvid=9830838ab671012e;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Dali International Hotel
Dali
-----------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/da...44;srpvid=95551e29b3d50100;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect，中国建筑设计院有限公司

Station
Lhasa
--------------------------

https://dp.pconline.com.cn/photo/2516399.html，阿童









By This illustration was made by (User:Royonx) and released under the license(s) stated above. You are free to use it for any purpose as long as you credit me and follow the terms of the license.Example : © Michel Royon / Wikimedia CommonsIf you use this image outside of the Wikimedia projects, I would be happy to hear from you par courriel ( royonx gmail.com). Thanks !Ce message en français - Own work, CC BY-SA 4.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=43463431


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hilton Linzhi Resort
Linzhi
----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/hilton-linzhi-resort.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The St. Regis Lhasa Resort
Lhasa
----------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/st-regis-lhasa.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

InterContinental Lhasa Paradise 
Lhasa
--------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/intercontinental-resort-lhasa-paradise.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Jardin Secret Hotel
Lhasa
------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/jardin-secret.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

西藏非物质文化遗产博物馆
2018
Lhasa
-------------------------

http://www.sohu.com/a/231998194_787045 拉萨发布 孙靖宇


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect，
山鼎设计 Cendes
AS ARCHITECTURE STUDIO

西藏自然科学博物馆
Lhasa

--------------------------------

http://www.sohu.com/a/252556162_534787，宗教文化建筑


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Crowne Plaza Fuzhou Riverside
Fuzhou
--------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/cr...91;srpvid=812e7fe9cf1d02b3;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

InterContinental Fuzhou
Fuzhou
--------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/intercontinental-fuzhou.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hilton 
Fuzhou
---------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/hilton-fuzhou.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Empark Hotel Fuzhou Exhibition Centre
Fuzhou 
---------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/fu...-jin-yuan-hui-zhan-zhong-xin-da-fan-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Fuzhou Jeurong Hotel 
Fuzhou
------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/fu-zhou-zhong-geng-ju-long-jiu-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Pullman Fuzhou Tahoe
Fuzhou
---------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/pullman-fuzhou-tahoe.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hyatt Regency 
Fuzhou Cangshan
---------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/hyatt-regency-fuzhou-cangshan.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Westin Fuzhou Minjiang
Fuzhou
---------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/westin-fuzhou-minjiang.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Kempinski Hotel 
Fuzhou
----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/fu-zhou-tai-he-kai-bin-si-ji-jiu-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hilton Garden Inn 
Fuzhou Cangshan
-----------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/hilton-garden-inn-fuzhou-cangshan.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Swiss Grand 
Xiamen
-------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sw...50;srpvid=9830838ab671012e;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Westin Xiamen
Xiamen
-----------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/westin-xiamen.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Crowne Plaza 
Zhangzhou
---------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/crowne-plaza-zhangzhou.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Langham Place 
Xiamen
----------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/langham-place-xiamen.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Millennium Harbourview Hotel 
Xiamen
-------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/millennium-harbourview-xiamen.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

DoubleTree by Hilton Hotel Xiamen - Wuyuan Bay
Xiamen
--------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/doubletree-by-hilton-xiamen-wuyuan-bay.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Kempinski Hotel 
Xiamen
--------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/yuan-chang-kempinski.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Conrad 
Xiamen
-----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/conrad-xiamen.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Seaview Resort 
Xiamen
---------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sha-men-hai-yue-shan-zhuang-jiu-dian.zh-cn.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Chifeng Mövenpick Hotel & State Guest House 
Chifeng
---------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/chi-feng-rui-xiang-yu-long-guo-bin-guan.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongda Jinyuan Hotel
Dalad
---------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/da-la-te-qi-dong-da-jin-yuan-bin-guan.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Pullman 
Baotou 
-----------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/pullman-baotou.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Shangri-La
Baotou 
--------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/shangri-la-baotou.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Crowne Plaza 
Ordos
---------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/crowne-plaza-ordos.zh-cn.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wanda Realm 
Chifeng 
--------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wanda-realm-chifeng.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wanda Vista 
Hohhot
------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/hu-he-hao-te-mo-da-wen-hua-jiu-dian.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Holiday Inn Express 
Ordos Dongsheng 
--------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/holiday-inn-express-ordos-dongsheng.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Grand Skylight International Hotel 
Wuhai
-----------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/grand-skylight-wuhai.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheraton 
Hohhot 
-----------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sheraton-hohhot.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Shangri-La
Hohhot
----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/hu-he-hao-te-xiang-ge-li-la-da-jiu-dian.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

InterContinental 
Taiyuan
------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/intercontinental-hotels-taiyuan.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Marriott Hotel
Wutai Mountain
----------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wutai-mountain-marriott.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wanda Vista 
Taiyuan
----------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/taiyuan-wanda-vista.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Grand Metropark Wanshi Hotel 
Taiyuan
------------------------------
https://hotels.ctrip.com/hotel/669803.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Pullman 
Kaifeng Jianye
----------------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/pullman-kaifeng-jianye.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Ease House
Luoyang
------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/luo-yang-yi-she-jiu-dian.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Yanling Jianye The Mist Hot Spring Hotel
Yanling 
-------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/yan-ling-jian-ye-hua-man-di-wen-quan-jiu-dian-yanling.en-gb.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

澳门科技大学
Universidade de Ciência e Tecnologia de Macau
Macau University of Science and Technology；
M.U.S.T.
2000
--------------------------------


澳门科技大学 by 光影班驳, 於 Flickr


澳门科技大学 by 汉之光, 於 Flickr

由Doraemon.tvb - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 3.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=47056695


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect, P&T?

Macau Science Center
---------------------------------
https://macaulifestyle.com/city-guide/macao-science-center/










https://macaulifestyle.com/lifestyle/family/macao-science-center-fun-learning-kids/


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

澳門東亞運動會
Macau East Asian Games Dome 
------------------------------------------

https://travel.ulifestyle.com.hk/spot/detail/11293/東亞運動會體育館









http://wikimapia.org/2125423/cn/澳門東亞運動會體育館


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

澳門國際射擊中心
Centro Internacional de Tiro
International Shooting Centre
Macau
--------------------------------

https://www.sport.gov.mo/zh/macaosport/type/show/id/650


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect, Rocco Yim? 

STARWORLD HOTEL 
MACAU
-------------------------------------

https://macaulifestyle.com/culture/architecture/starworld-hotel-macau-rocco-yim/


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Four Seasons Hotel Macao, Cotai Strip
-------------------------------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/four-seasons-macao-cotai-strip.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

City of Dreams 
Macau
----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/morpheus.html




















https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/crown-towers.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Mgm Cotai
Macau
-------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/mgm-cotai.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect，Wongtung？

MGM 
Macau
----------------------------

https://www.orbitz.com/Macau-Hotels-MGM-MACAU.h1795541.Hotel-Information









https://www.wongtung.com/en/projects/mgm-macau/


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Galaxy
Okura 
JW Marriott
Macau
---------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/okura-macau.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/jw-marriott-macau.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/jw-marriott-macau.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Rocks Hotel
Macau
-----------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/rocks.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Venetian Macao Resort Hotel 
------------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-venetian-macao-resort.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Legend Palace 
Macau
---------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/legend-palace.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Roosevelt 
Macau
-----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-macau-roosevelt.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Ascott 
Macau
----------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/ascott-macau.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect, Wongtung？

Altira 
Macau
-------------------------------

https://www.wongtung.com/en/projects/altira-macau/









By Max-Leonhard von Schaper - Own work, CC BY-SA 3.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=30027930


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Mandarin Oriental 
Macau
------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/mandarin-oriental-macau.html









By WiNG - Own work, CC BY-SA 3.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=7385544


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wynn 
Macau
-------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/wynn-macau-macau1.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wynn Palace
Macau
-------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/wynn-palace.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Parisian 
Macau
----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-parisian-macao-macau5.zh-cn.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architect, 许李严

士林万丽酒店
Renaissance 
2016
Taipei Shihlin
---------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/tw/renaissance-taipei-shihlin.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Indigo Kaohsiung Central Park
Kaohsiung 
-------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/tw/indigo-kaohsiung-central-park.html









https://www.chinatimes.com/realtimenews/20161212001771-260415?chdtv, 圖／姚舜攝


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Cheng Tsung FENG Design Studio

Sailing Castle
2018
Pingtung
---------------------

https://www.archdaily.com/912352/sailing-castle-cheng-tsung-feng-design-studio, Photographs Wei Chun LIN


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

TCT Research & Design

Taiwan IVF Group
2016
Hsinchu
----------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/906582/taiwan-ivf-group-tct-research-and-design, Photographs Highlite Images


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Waterfrom Design

Filter Life
2018
Jiayi
-------------------------

https://www.archdaily.com/900387/filter-life-waterfrom-design, Photographs Kuomin Lee


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Aedas

National Trade Center
2018
Taichung
------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/904590/national-trade-center-aedas


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

JJP

Suang Lien Xinzhuang Social Welfare Center
2015
Taipei
-------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/901858/no...-pan-and-partners-architects-and-planners-jjp, Photographs Weishih Hsieh


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

MAYU Architects

Traditional Industries Innovation Center MOEA
2017
Kaohsiung
-------------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/905971/traditional-industries-innovation-center-moea-mayu-architects, Photographs Shawn Liu Studio


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Oyler Wu Collaborative

MONARCH
2017
Taipei
----------------------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/896469/monarch-oyler-wu-collaborative, Photographs Poyao Shih


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

MAYU architects+

Kaohsiung American School Athletic Complex
2016
Kaohsiung
---------------------------

https://www.archdaily.com/888117/kaohsiung-american-school-athletic-complex-mayu-architects-plus, Photographs Yu-Chen Tsao


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Park Lees Hotel 
Kaohsiung
-----------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/tw/park-lees.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Richard Meier Architects

Xin-Yi Residential Tower
2018
Taipei
------------------

https://www.richardmeier.com/?projects=cdc-55-timeless-xin-yi-residential-tower


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Toyo Ito Architects

NATIONAL TAIWAN UNIVERSITY College of Social Sciences
------------------------------------------------------
https://champ-magazine.com/travel/taiwan/taipei/national-taiwan-university/ Photography - Ben Hosking


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

JJP 

Xinglong Public Housing
Taipei
------------------------------------
https://www.jjpan.com/en/taiwan-architect-features-xinglong-public-housing-block-1/


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

MAYU Architects 

Church
Tainan
------------------------------

https://www.archdaily.com/867484/tainan-tung-men-holiness-church-mayu-architects-plus


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

JJP

E.SUN Bank
2016
New Taipei City
---------------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/901849/esun-bank-jjp


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Architects, Shen Ting Tseng architects 

Light-House
2016
Hsinchu County
-------------------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/869016/light-house-shen-ting-tseng-architects, Photographs Lucas K. Doolan


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Antonio Citterio Patricia Viel

Treasure Garden 
2018
Taichung
----------------------
https://www.archdaily.com/911941/treasure-garden-antonio-citterio-patricia-viel


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Han Hsien International Hotel
Kaohsiung
------------------------------

http://minsu.hallotw.com/gaoxiong//p_5









https://www.booking.com/hotel/tw/han-hsien-international.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

New Beacon Optics Valley International Hotel
Wuhan
----------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wu-yi-niu-bin-kai-guang-gu-guo-ji-jiu-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Tonino Lamborghini Hotel 
Huangshi Cihu Lake
--------------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/huang-shi-tuo-ni-luo-lan-bo-ji-ni-jiu-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

DoubleTree by Hilton
Shiyan
-----------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/doubletree-by-hilton-shiyan.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Crowne Plaza 
Yichang 
-----------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/yi-chang-mo-da-huang-guan-jia-ri-jiu-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wudang International Hotel
Shiyan
-----------------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/hu-bei-sheng-shi-yan-shi-wu-dang-guo-ji-jiu-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hyatt Regency 
Wuhan Optics Valley
------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wuhan-puyu.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Ibis 
Hankou
-------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/ibis-wuhan-hankou.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wanda Reign 
Wuhan
--------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wuhan-wandaruihua.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Xiongchu International Hotel 
Wuhan
-----------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wu-yi-xiong-chu-guo-ji-da-jiu-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Modena by Fraser 
Zhuankou Wuhan 
------------------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wuhan-modena-zhuankou.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Royal Suits & Towers
Wuhan
----------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/wu-yi-dan-feng-bai-lu-jiu-dian.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Grand Mercure 
Wuhan Qiaokou 
-----------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/grand-mercure-wuhan-qiaokou.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheraton 
Changsha
------------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sheraton-changsha.en-us.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

InterContinental 
Changsha 
--------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/intercontinental-changsha.en-us.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Grand Hyatt 
Changsha
-----------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/grand-hyatt-changsha.en-us.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Meixi Lake
Changsha
--------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/meixi-lake-a-luxury-collection-changsha.en-us.html






































https://www.icswb.com/h/102291/20180713/548444.html，长沙晚报


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Marriott Hotel 
Zhuzhou 
--------------------------------------
https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/zhuzhou-marriott.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Pullman Zhangjiajie Hotel
Zhangjiajie 
------------------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/pullman-zhangjiajie.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheraton Changde Wuling Hotel 
Changde
----------------------------------

https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sheraton-changde-wuling.html


----------

